# cubase sx - midiproblem



## sixx66 (1. Mai 2003)

Hiho!

fffffffffffffff, ja! kann ich im cubase sx VST Instrumente und MIDI über den System Out an der Terratec EWS88MT legen, wenn ja, wie?
bzw. wo kann ich weitere informationen dazu finden?

danke schonamal


----------



## Evangel (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sixx66 _
> *Hiho!
> 
> fffffffffffffff, ja! kann ich im cubase sx VST Instrumente und MIDI über den System Out an der Terratec EWS88MT legen, wenn ja, wie?
> ...



antworten findest du hier im cubase forum



http://forum.cubase.net/cgi-bin/cub...rum=Deutsch&number=13&DaysPrune=10&LastLogin=

in der regel wird jede frage noch am selben tag von etlichen usern beantwortet.


----------



## sixx66 (21. Juli 2003)

thx!


----------

